
Olin Shivers' Infamous Scsh Reference Manual - raganwald
http://www.scsh.net/docu/html/man.html?repost
======
mechanical_fish
Those who enjoy this might also enjoy Shivers' _Graduate Student's Guide to
Automatic Weapons_ :

<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/autoweapons.html>

I'm not competent to evaluate Shivers' mighty comp sci skills, but I'm in awe
of this sentence:

 _The tragedy of Galois is that he could have contributed so much more to
mathematics if he'd only spent more time on his marksmanship._

------
carterschonwald
Olin writes many of his papers with an opening in the same spirit as that one.
Its his way of ensuring that you pay attention to what he says next.

see for example the opening for
<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/citations.html#loop> for a lower key
version of that style (reasonable, considering it was a paper in a refereed
conference.)

------
sratner
Haven't played with scsh before, but the thing that struck me as interesting
while flipping through this was just how similar Microsoft's powershell is in
terms of _look-and-feel_. I suspect it [scsh] may have been a source of
inspiration :)

------
bayareaguy
Does anyone know if there is any relation between this and the scheme shell
Sun was working on about 20 years ago?

